

Google probing possible inside help on attack - profquail
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE60H1J620100118

======
hga
Indeed; I've long suspected that one of the things prompting Google's action
and fury is that the PRC government suborned some of their in country staff
(not very difficult given the PRC's absolute ruthlessness).

~~~
bockris
Or they were planted from the beginning. Wouldn't be the first time.

~~~
mahmud
It's easier to make someone talk than to plant an agent; you would need to
match the right person with the right position, at the right time. Too many
moving parts. It's just easier to show up at the right person's door on the
first day of their vacation and flip them.

~~~
roc
Or, since you're the government, you can just mandate that every foreign
company 'partner' with one of a handful of PRC-vetted local companies.

Then all you have to do is rely on the ignorance and pride of the foreign
company and maybe a few government edicts to ensure your ready-made plants
have access to what they need to achieve your goals.

------
apower
The beginning of Mcarthurism in Google, where you have to swear you are not a
commie...

~~~
hga
Wouldn't "McCarthURism" be Google swearing that it would return to China ^_^?

The CIA mnemonic MICE on the reasons people turn is useful here:

    
    
      Money
      Ideology
      Compromise
      Ego
    

The PRC government doesn't require ideology (I suppose it would be nationalism
more than anything else, especially for motivating the people) when they can
use compromise, perhaps sweetened by a little money. Ego probably comes into
play as well, when you're a "little guy" breaking into a world leader like
Google.

~~~
hga
I should also point out that one of the reasons for Google's (e.g. Brin's)
fury is that by being in China, Google places its native and Chinese descent
employees into an untenable position of divided loyalty, where no matter how
well intentioned, employees will be forced to betray Google.

Brin would know well how the USSR played that game; as long as the PRC is
following this economic model Google will be evil if it's in China.

